# STAR, 7 YEAR OLD FEMALE RADIATED



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Benjamin (Feb 19, 2011)

Nicely grown radiata there. How large is she?


----------



## coreyc (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Tom (Feb 19, 2011)

Ahh, she's radient.


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 19, 2011)

Head turner.


----------



## shayee (Feb 19, 2011)

Would love to have one of those.


----------

